# All of a sudden seems scared of me?



## lexi.ann (May 16, 2015)

Hello all-

So my hedgehog is my acting very differently the past few days. She's a year and a half old and is always very comfortable and loving with me. She will usually burrow up next to me in my bed and relax or just let me hold her. The past few days she will not let me hold her and if I try she escapes quickly and hisses at me. The hissing is normal for the most part but it has been more frequent. Also, she will not just lay down and relax. She has been quickly running around like she is freaking out. At one point she even made eye contact with me and backed up away from me like she didn't know who I was. So I'm getting kind of worried. She doesn't seem sick, still eating, drinking, and running on her wheel, just her behavior with me is much different. I did move about 3 weeks ago but she never acted like this until now. And also was just a part of the Winter Storm on the East Coast so I'm not sure if that could effect mood as well. Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A sudden change in behaviour can be an indication of an illness or pain. I would get her into the vet to get a good check up and see if anything is wrong that way. Hedgehogs are really good at hiding illness and pain so sometimes the only way we know something is wrong is by the way they behave.


----------



## lexi.ann (May 16, 2015)

Oh no! Ok I will take her in as soon as possible. I hope she's not ill. Thank you


----------

